# Tarde Demais



## Vicho20

Oi gente, tenho uma pequena dúvida. Dizer "Tarde demais" é o mesmo que dizer "Muito Tarde"? 
Por exemplo dizer-lha alguem "Você chegou tarde demais"

(Lha ta bem? é *Lhe + a*, né? )


----------



## Carfer

_No meu português, 'tarde demais_' diz-se principalmente quando já não é possível fazer ou conseguir algo que teria sido possível se a pessoa tivesse chegado a tempo.  Nesse sentido de para além do tempo devido ou esperado, costumamos dizer ou _'muito tarde/tardíssimo_' ou, em alternativa, o mais ambíguo '_demasiado tarde_', que tanto pode querer dizer que chegou muitíssimo tarde mas ainda a tempo do que se pretendia como chegou quando isso já não era possível. Na variante brasileira é possível que o significado dominante seja '_muito tarde_', espere por confirmação.
_'Lha_' não está bem, nem _'lhe_' tampouco. Repare que a forma _'lha_' é contracção do pronome _'lhe_' de objecto indirecto (a quem disse)  com o pronome '_a_' de objecto directo (o que disse, a coisa que disse). Os pronomes estão sempre, por natureza, no lugar dos nomes que representam, mas nessa frase não há lugar para os pronomes porque ambos os objectos, o indirecto ('_a alguém_', a pessoa a quem vai dizer) e o directo ('_Você chegou tarde demais', _aquilo que vai dizer_)_ estão expressos. Portanto o correcto é '_dizer a alguém "Você chegou tarde demais". _Porém se, por hipótese, a situação fosse esta, '_Acho que vou contar esta história ao Miguel. Posso contar-lha?, _aí sim, estaria bem ('_lhe_'=ao Miguel, '_a_', a história).


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> nessa frase não há lugar para os pronomes


Acho que o erro de Vicho20 vem de que em espanhol, para esses verbos, pomos frequentemente o pronome mesmo diante do objeto que (não) substitui, e dizemos: "Dile a Ana que venga", "cuéntales a tus padres la noticia". E com outros verbos as vezes também: "átale al niño los zapatos"...


----------



## gato radioso

Vicho20 said:


> Oi gente, tenho uma pequena dúvida. Dizer "Tarde demais" é o mesmo que dizer "Muito Tarde"?
> Por exemplo dizer-lha alguem "Você chegou tarde demais"
> 
> (Lha ta bem? é *Lhe + a*, né? )



Também em espanhol são ideias diferentes, mesmo do que em português:
_Muy tarde /muito tarde _: uma demora considerável: posso ficar aborrecido por te esperar e mais nada. Ex: Quedamos de ter na estação às 7.00h para apanharmos o comboio das oito e chegaste às 7,40h. Chegaste muito tarde!!

_Demasiado tarde /tarde demais_ : a pessoa chegou demorada até ao punto de que o que tencionávamos fazer já não pode ser feito ou criou-se uma situação irreversível. Ex: Quedamos de ter na estação às 7.00h para apanharmos o comboio das oito e chegaste às 8,10h. O comboio já partiu. Chegaste tarde demais!!

Lha é como para nós_ se la.
Esta chave é a que a Sofia andava a procurar ontem. Vou dar-lha.
Esta llave es la que Sofía andaba buscando ayer. Voy a dársela. _

_Por exemplo dizer-lha alguem
Por ejemplo decírsela a alguien.  Por ejemplo, decirle a alguien que... _


----------



## Vicho20

Cainejo said:


> Acho que o erro de Vicho20 vem de que em espanhol, para esses verbos, pomos frequentemente o pronome mesmo diante do objeto que (não) substitui, e dizemos: "Dile a Ana que venga", "cuéntales a tus padres la noticia". E com outros verbos as vezes também: "átale al niño los zapatos"...


isso, meu erro é porque penso em espanhol as vezes e gere-me uma confusão. Mas então como seria a tradução dos verbos em espanhol que têm terminações em *LE*?  (Avisarle, decirle, pegarle, etc...) 

(Gere-me ta bem?)



Carfer said:


> _No meu português, 'tarde demais_' diz-se principalmente quando já não é possível fazer ou conseguir algo que teria sido possível se a pessoa tivesse chegado a tempo.  Nesse sentido de para além do tempo devido ou esperado, costumamos dizer ou _'muito tarde/tardíssimo_' ou, em alternativa, o mais ambíguo '_demasiado tarde_', que tanto pode querer dizer que chegou muitíssimo tarde mas ainda a tempo do que se pretendia como chegou quando isso já não era possível. Na variante brasileira é possível que o significado dominante seja '_muito tarde_', espere por confirmação.
> _'Lha_' não está bem, nem _'lhe_' tampouco. Repare que a forma _'lha_' é contracção do pronome _'lhe_' de objecto indirecto (a quem disse)  com o pronome '_a_' de objecto directo (o que disse, a coisa que disse). Os pronomes estão sempre, por natureza, no lugar dos nomes que representam, mas nessa frase não há lugar para os pronomes porque ambos os objectos, o indirecto ('_a alguém_', a pessoa a quem vai dizer) e o directo ('_Você chegou tarde demais', _aquilo que vai dizer_)_ estão expressos. Portanto o correcto é '_dizer a alguém "Você chegou tarde demais". _Porém se, por hipótese, a situação fosse esta, '_Acho que vou contar esta história ao Miguel. Posso contar-lha?, _aí sim, estaria bem ('_lhe_'=ao Miguel, '_a_', a história).


Muito obrigado, pensava outra coisa, mas obrigado pela ajuda de você e dos demais.


----------



## Cainejo

Vicho20 said:


> como seria a tradução dos verbos em espanhol que têm terminações em *LE*? (Avisarle, decirle, pegarle, etc...)



Se o objeto não é nomeado:
Avisá-lo (em espanhol "avisarlo", "avisarle" é leísmo aceito)
dizer-lhe
bater-lhe

Com o objeto não tem pronome:
avisar ao pai
dizer à Carla
bater no adversário

Mas eu sou espanhol, correjam os lusófonos.


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> Mas eu sou espanhol, correjam os lusófonos.


Está muito bem, com duas pequenas correcções:
'_Avisar *o* pai_' - avisar não pede a preposição
'Corr*i*jam'


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> com duas pequenas correcções


que se agradecem!


----------



## Vicho20

Têm razão, pensei ruim. Mas então seria "Dizer-lo", né?


----------



## Carfer

_'Dizê-lo_' (_'dizer'_ +  '_o_', o quê) - veja a regra: infinitivo terminado em '_r_', este cai e o pronome '_o_' toma a forma _'lo_'
_'Dizer à Carla' = 'Dizer-lhe_'  (_'lhe'_, a quem)
_'Dizer o que aconteceu à Carla'= 'Dizer-lho_' ( _'lhe', _a quem + '_o_', o quê)


----------



## Alecm

Carfer said:


> _No meu português, 'tarde demais_' diz-se principalmente quando já não é possível fazer ou conseguir algo que teria sido possível se a pessoa tivesse chegado a tempo.  Nesse sentido de para além do tempo devido ou esperado, costumamos dizer ou _'muito tarde/tardíssimo_' ou, em alternativa, o mais ambíguo '_demasiado tarde_', que tanto pode querer dizer que chegou muitíssimo tarde mas ainda a tempo do que se pretendia como chegou quando isso já não era possível. Na variante brasileira é possível que o significado dominante seja '_muito tarde_', espere por confirmação.


No Brasil há essa mesma distinção. Tarde demais dá a ideia de que já não é mais possível fazer algo, enquanto muito tarde somente dá ideia de atraso.

Demasiado não usamos muito coloquialmente, soa muito formal, mas poderia ser usado na escrita.


----------



## Vicho20

Carfer said:


> _'Dizê-lo_' (_'dizer'_ +  '_o_', o quê) - veja a regra: infinitivo terminado em '_r_', este cai e o pronome '_o_' toma a forma _'lo_'


KKKK o tinha anotado ao lado de mim e igualmente errei. O chapéu da E é parte da regra de "objetos diretos" ou é uma regra ortográfica? porque eu sei que quando tenho um verbo que termina em "R/S/Z" há que eliminar isso e colocar "Lo/La" ao final, ou não?


----------



## Vicho20

Alecm said:


> No Brasil há essa mesma distinção. Tarde demais dá a ideia de que já não é mais possível fazer algo, enquanto muito tarde somente dá ideia de atraso.
> 
> Demasiado não usamos muito coloquialmente, soa muito formal, mas poderia ser usado na escrita.


"Demais" tem como essa função sempre?  porque por exemplo numa canção escutei "Voei tempo demais", então eu penso que quer dizer que voou muito tempo mas já não voará mais?
Deixo contexto da letra: (Gustavo Mioto - Contramão)
Conheci o amor
Só de te olhar
Tava quase congelando
Você veio pra esquentar
Conheci o amor
E ele me fez ver
Que *eu voei tempo demais*
Deixa eu pousar em você


----------



## Ari RT

Vicho20 said:


> O chapéu da E é parte da regra de "objetos diretos" ou é uma regra ortográfica?



Ortográfica. Acentuam-se as palavras oxítonas (agudas) terminadas em a, e, o. Como o "e" de "dizê-lo" é fechado, leva acento circunflexo ( ê ), como em bidê, patê, bambolê. Se fosse aberto, levaria acento agudo: café, Pelé, pé.


----------



## Ari RT

Vicho20 said:


> Que eu voei tempo demais
> Deixa eu pousar em você


Nesse caso o uso é metafórico, poético. Estive voando por aí pelo mundo MAIS QUE o tempo razoável... Basta já de digressões, deixa eu pousar em você.
Mas vamos encontrar o "demais" em sentenças hiperbólicas: eu te amo demais significa que te amo muito. É só um exagero. Dói demais (dói muito, se fosse realmente DEMAIS a pessoa desmaiaria ou morreria de dor).


----------



## Vicho20

Ari RT said:


> Ortográfica. Acentuam-se as palavras oxítonas (agudas) terminadas em a, e, o. Como o "e" de "dizê-lo" é fechado, leva acento circunflexo ( ê ). Se fosse aberto, levaria acento agudo: café, Pelé, bidê, patê.


Obrigado por isso, vou ler as regras


----------



## Vicho20

Ari RT said:


> Nesse caso o uso é metafórico, poético. Estive voando por aí pelo mundo MAIS QUE o tempo razoável... Basta já de digressões, deixa eu pousar em você.
> Mas vamos encontrar o "demais" em sentenças hiperbólicas: eu te amo demais significa que te amo muito. É só um exagero. Dói demais (dói muito, se fosse realmente DEMAIS a pessoa desmaiaria ou morreria de dor).


Entendo, então basicamente pode ser exageração de "Muito" ou tambem significar que "Já é tarde"
Obrigado


----------



## Ari RT

Editei o meu post enquanto você digitava para deixar mais clara a distinção entre vogais abertas e fechadas.


----------



## Vicho20

Ari RT said:


> Ortográfica. Acentuam-se as palavras oxítonas (agudas) terminadas em a, e, o. Como o "e" de "dizê-lo" é fechado, leva acento circunflexo ( ê ), como em bidê, patê, bambolê. Se fosse aberto, levaria acento agudo: café, Pelé, pé.


Que tem essas palavras pra que sejam abertas ou fechadas? onde tenho que ver pra saber isso?  porque eu vejo as palavras de exemplo igual


----------



## Ari RT

As palavras podem ser oxítonas (em Espanhol as chamamos "agudas", quando a sílaba tônica é a última), paroxítonas (essas são as llanas) e proparoxítonas (esdrújulas). Não existem sobresdrújulas em Português.
As vogais é que podem ser abertas ou fechadas.
O hispanohablante as vê (e até ouve) com o mesmo som porque existem sons vocálicos em Português que não ocorrem em Espanhol. Nós lusófonos temos dificuldade semelhante com as vogais do Inglês, bad (ruim) e bed (cama) soam parecidas, embora os nativos as pronunciem de forma diferente. Vá em Forvo: o guia de pronúncias. Todas as palavras do mundo pronunciadas por falantes nativos e escreva no campo de busca as palavras cuja pronúncia queira ouvir. Observe que em café, pé, oboé, picolé, a boca fica um pouco mais aberta na hora do "e" do que em patê, bambolê, bidê, poder. Em Espanhol a "diptongación" resolve boa parte do que em Português exige sons abertos e fechados. Assim Pedro e piedra. Em Português Pedro e pedra, mas o e de Pedro é fechado (ê) e o de pedra é aberto (é).


----------



## Alecm

Aos meus ouvidos o "e" do espanhol é um intermediário entre o nosso aberto e fechado, por isso essa dificuldade.

A palavra "café" em espanhol o "e" é um pouco mais fechado que o nosso "café", mas não é  tão fechado como se existisse a palavra "cafê" em português.


----------

